# Decision made, decided to lighten my brows!! Pics attached - verdict??



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 18, 2008)

Further to my thread asking for help with makeup to make my brows lighter... (big thank you for all the honest replies & also the make up tips, will bare them in mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Well after much indecision over it, I decided that I was initially right to think they were a bit too dark, and although I by no means try to look like a natural blonde (I have two tone hair, and not so long ago I also had pink & purple stripes - so I never make out to be 'blonde' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Even so, I didn't want the 'harsh' look that the platinum hair & really dark brows was giving...

So, *I decided to lighten them and here are the results* - hope you like! Let me know what you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I made this a seperate thread as when I was searching I couldn't find any before & after pics to help me make my mind up - so hopefully this may help someone else out in the future...

Another couple of *BEFORE* pics:





as you can see, if I filled my brows in even a little bit, they started to look too dark:





Now the *AFTER* pics:


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 18, 2008)

MUCH, MUCH, MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCH BETTER!!!

I love them lightened! Good job girl!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_MUCH, MUCH, MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCH BETTER!!!

I love them lightened! Good job girl!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am thrilled, they turned out even better than what I wanted - and it does seem to make a huge difference doesn't it. I haven't had my fiance's verdict yet (he's not home).... waiting to see what he thinks


----------



## pearl (Apr 18, 2008)

You look gorgeous! Love the new brows =D


----------



## Brittni (Apr 18, 2008)

Omg - They look so good girlfriend!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2008)

I also prefer your lightened eye brows, although it is a personal decision 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have very dark eye brows myself and blonde hair - I sometimes lighten them, too. It depends on how I feel  - the dark natural eye brows look more "dramatic" if you can say so.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 18, 2008)

Your brows look great lightened!  It really softened up your face and allows for the focus to be on your other beautiful features instead!  Awesome!


----------



## glassy girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks Greattttttt !!!


----------



## n_c (Apr 18, 2008)

Much MUCH better! Good choice


----------



## zabbazooey (Apr 18, 2008)

Love the lightened brows!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you all, for all the positive comments. I'm pleased I went for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Incase anyone is interested (or for those who might search & find this thread in the future) - I used the gentle version of Jolen facial bleach (the one with aloe vera in), and applied as per the instructions but checking every 30sec-1 min by wiping it off, and reapplying till it reached the desired shade.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 18, 2008)

UPGRADE!

i think when your hair is that light, you almost always have to lighten your brows or else they'll look too harsh.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 18, 2008)

I think you made a great decision!


----------



## MissChriss (Apr 18, 2008)

I like this better


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks great. It makes your face seem brighter.


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 18, 2008)

looks great! i like this better


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Apr 19, 2008)

Way better, you go girl!


----------



## averiejuli (Apr 19, 2008)

Looks really good with the brows lightened!


----------



## redambition (Apr 19, 2008)

they look fantastic and really soften your look


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 19, 2008)

looks awesome! the very dark brows and pale hair makes for a harsher look - the paler brows really complement you and this new look is great!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 19, 2008)

Looks really great!!!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 19, 2008)

OMG Much.. much.. better. Looks more natural looking. You made the right choice.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks again all (oops, and thanks for moving to correct place, I didn't know where it should go...)


----------



## dz4shzy (Apr 19, 2008)

Look much better! It brights up your face too...


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Very nice...the lighter brows are not as harsh.  Good decision!


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 19, 2008)

I like your brows lighter! They look great that shade and it makes you look more 'natural' if that makes sense, like it gives the illusion your hair colour could be your own and not dyed.


----------



## aleksis210 (Jul 29, 2008)

WOW they turned out so good....kinda weird how they didn't turn orange but like a natural ashy color! good job!


----------



## duckduck (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## kristina ftw! (Jul 30, 2008)

45829085902852075409875 times better! Good job! You look great


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 31, 2008)

MUCH BETTER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



definately a softer look!


----------



## Nox (Jul 31, 2008)

It's very nice and soft on you.  And they are not too light so that when new hair grows in it will blend rather nicely.  You look great as a blonde (and I don't dole out that compliment very often at all!)


----------

